# Old Autograph Books Of Our Youth



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2015)

Back in grade school autograph books with phrases or poems were very popular.
I discovered my old book a few years ago. 
Some of the entries include:


If in heaven we don't meet, hand in hand we'll stand the heat.
If it gets intensely hot; Pepsi-Cola hits the spot.
 George.


I auto-cry
I auto-laugh
But in your book, I auto-graph
 Sherri.


Just call my name.
 Warren.


Joe Shmoe had eaten some snow.
After that, he went to the show.
 Robert.


When twilight drops her curtain
And pins it with a star
Remember that you have a friend
Though she may travel far.
 Shirlee.


You are 2-good
To be 4-gotten
 Corrine.


Roses are red
Violets are blue
You have a nose
Like a B-52
 ?


To my favorite niece
 Uncle Stephan.


Many girls are pretty
Many girls are smart
But the girl worthwhile
Who is led down the aisle
Is the girl with the great big heart
 Mommy.

... I'd enjoy seeing yours!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2015)

"I will always remember
Whats'er name"!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't locate my book right not, but one stands out in my memory RadishRose, that's the similar to yours.

2 Nice
2 Be
4 Gotten

Anthony


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2015)

Have this one in my Hopalong Cassidy collection.

June 14, 1950. Dear Billy, let's remember each other in Jr. High. Pal, Tyler

when days are sweet you will see little bopeep.Lewis Mitahe

i auto-cry, I auto-laugh, i auto- sign your auto-graph. Celtic Ollison

Dear Johnson, when you get married and have twins, don't come to me for safety pins. 
Yours truly, Rodgers Jackson.

there are many more if anyone cares to hear them. Pappy


----------

